# Christians and politics



## Jordycbc23 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4124418.stm

i always wanted to be president but when i became a minister i thought politics and preaching would be a conflict of intrest ( just fyi...lol) 

2 timothy chapter 2 talks about us as christian soldiers to not entangle ourselfs with civil affairs. remarks on christians in politics and whether or not it is a good idea to promote politics from the pulpit...


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jun 26, 2005)

forgot this part comments on the "Left wing Christian Org" what will they come up with next


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

I posted a previous thread on this particular group here in the politics forum. 

I don't believe that ministers are called to preach politics directly from the pulpit, but the church is called to witness to the state on issues of morality. Government is very much a moral (or immoral) institution, indeed the magistrate is called "minister of God" for good. Therefore, Christ, who is King of kings, and governs all things, especially those institutions created by him, also governs politics. Church and state are separate spheres, but they do overlap. 

This additional thread throws much light on the subject of Biblical requirements for government.

[Edited on 6-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Jordycbc23 (Jun 26, 2005)

didnt know of the politics section also i wasn't able to veiw your thread it said i didnt have access do you know why


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

The politics forum requires special access privileges from an administrator (you can send a u2u to an admin with this request). This thread (which you should be able to view) will explain further why this is so. Hope this helps.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 26, 2005)

Jordycbc23,
You have been added to the political, news and pub forums.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2005)

That's what I call fast service!


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 26, 2005)

In the United States, the government was created with a checks and balances system (Judicial, Executive, Legislative). The Church should have kept all three of the governmental branches in check by keeping the voters informed of God's law. Naturally, when you throw out the law with the Jews, people become complacent on many issues (politics for one). The church has failed in this arena.

Churches need to take a stand in politics immediately.... now more than ever. Pastors better get on the ball before the state puts a gag order on topics taught from the pulpit (i.e. homosexuality as hate speech). Forget the tax free incentive and expose the evil within our government. The congregation will follow a pastor´s lead. Political correctness is brain-washing the American public as well as the church.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2005)

While one might not preach politics directly from the pulpit, one cannot escape the fact that the gospel is very political: It affirms that Christ is Lord and Caesar (any tyrant) isn't.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> While one might not preach politics directly from the pulpit, one cannot escape the fact that the gospel is very political: It affirms that Christ is Lord and Caesar (any tyrant) isn't.


But it also teaches that we must give Caesar (the tyrant) honour.

I do not believe preachers should preach from the pulpit such things as 'vote (insirt party)' or discuss long ramblings on the economy and how they think the Bible explain economic issues better (or something along those lines).

Preachers instead can talk about moral issues etc... slam government policies such as gay marriage (which we just got in New Zealand), slam hate speech laws which limit what preachers can say etc...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



So? That doesn't change a single thing I said. People have used that sayiing of Christ to get away with murder. Whose image is on the coin? Caesar's; therefore, give that wretched thing back to Caesar. Whose image is upon Caesar? God's; therefore, let Caesar give honor to God.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry after reviewing what I said I realise I was a bit out of context.


----------

